# Per Admin



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

Io non voglio fare la rompiscatole che tra l'altro non festeggio manco il natale. Ma. Porca miseria Admin.
Ma l'hai vista la pallina di natale rossa qui sopra con il cappello da babbo natale?
Ma chi l'ha messa?
Perchè ha la bocca aperta? E in _quel_ modo?



Non ditemi che sono fissata ma sfido chiunque a giudicare natalizia o almeno guardabile quella pallina soffocottara qui sopra.


Admin...si può cambiare?

Almeno la bocca chiusa...


----------



## erab (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non voglio fare la rompiscatole che tra l'altro non festeggio manco il natale. Ma. Porca miseria Admin.
> Ma l'hai vista la pallina di natale rossa qui sopra con il cappello da babbo natale?
> Ma chi l'ha messa?
> Perchè ha la bocca aperta? E in _quel_ modo?
> ...


 ma non è un maialino rosso con il cappello da babbo natale?


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> ma non è un maialino rosso con il cappello da babbo natale?



sì:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Per Admin*



Tebe ha detto:


> Io non voglio fare la rompiscatole che tra l'altro non festeggio manco il natale. Ma. Porca miseria Admin.
> Ma l'hai vista la pallina di natale rossa qui sopra con il cappello da babbo natale?
> Ma chi l'ha messa?
> Perchè ha la bocca aperta? E in _quel_ modo?
> ...


Ma non è una pallina


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non voglio fare la rompiscatole che tra l'altro non festeggio manco il natale. Ma. Porca miseria Admin.
> Ma l'hai vista la pallina di natale rossa qui sopra con il cappello da babbo natale?
> Ma chi l'ha messa?
> Perchè ha la bocca aperta? E in _quel_ modo?
> ...


Sei fissata. 

È un maialino. Non c'è nessuna pallina soffocottara. :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



No. E' orribile. Bruttissimo. Quasi quanto le melanzane.

Non è degno di tradinet.
Converrete con me che si può fare di meglio, no?
Una cosa più carina e dinamica per esempio.


----------



## erab (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. E' orribile. Bruttissimo. Quasi quanto le melanzane.
> 
> Non è degno di tradinet.
> Converrete con me che si può fare di meglio, no?
> Una cosa più carina e dinamica per esempio.


Stai cercando di cambiare discorso.......


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

Insisto. 
Alla prima occhiata lo vedo che è un maialino, ma poi fisso solo il muso e tutto diventa rotondo  e il muso tipo urlo di munch.

Mi inquieta di brutto la pallina infestata. E' posseduta. Si vede. Si trasforma.



Uccidetela


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. E' orribile. Bruttissimo. Quasi quanto le melanzane.
> 
> Non è degno di tradinet.
> Converrete con me che si può fare di meglio, no?
> Una cosa più carina e dinamica per esempio.



eh ma egli è crucco
che gusto vuoi che abbia?
è già buona che non abbia su i calzini con i sandaletti:rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Insisto.
> Alla prima occhiata lo vedo che è un maialino, ma poi fisso solo il muso e tutto diventa rotondo  e il muso tipo urlo di munch.
> 
> Mi inquieta di brutto la pallina infestata. E' posseduta. Si vede. Si trasforma.
> ...


Ammetti l'errore, dai. :carneval:


----------



## Simy (18 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Per Admin*



Tebe ha detto:


> Insisto.
> Alla prima occhiata lo vedo che è un maialino, ma poi fisso solo il muso e tutto diventa rotondo  e il muso tipo urlo di munch.
> 
> Mi inquieta di brutto la pallina infestata. E' posseduta. Si vede. Si trasforma.
> ...


La pallina infestata é magnifico


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ammetti l'errore, dai. :carneval:



ho avuto il dubbio certo, e ogni volta mi spavento.
Non puoi dire che non sia orribile. Maialino o no.

Ripeto. 
E' una pallina infestata.
Un pò maiale e un pò pallina soffocottara.


Vi prego aiutatemi a convincere admin a metterci qualcos'altro.
va bene tutto, ma non _quella cosa_ li sopra.


Tanta paura. Come gli uomini con la barba.
uguale.


----------



## erab (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho avuto il dubbio certo, e ogni volta mi spavento.
> Non puoi dire che non sia orribile. Maialino o no.
> 
> Ripeto.
> ...


 a questo punto è personale.... :fumo: difenderò il maialino fino alla morte!!!


VIVA EL CERDO!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

E' orribile, vero. Ma quello (notare il genere della parola) è sicuramente il naso. Non la bocca aperta soffocottara di una pallina indemoniata. Tebe, ammetti, sù, che c'hai messo nella sigaretta elettronica? :canna:


----------



## oceansize (19 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe sei una cagacazzi, è ufficiale :canna:

cmq quel coso lassù sembra il mio salvadanaio, troppo bello


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> a questo punto è personale.... :fumo: difenderò il maialino fino alla morte!!!
> 
> 
> VIVA EL CERDO!!!!!!!!



no no, non prenderla sul personale c'è la motivazione e pure seria.
ero piccola e mio papà si è messo a parlare con uno che aveva la barba infestata di piattole.
Si muoveva. era raccapricciante.
Sono rimasta traumatizzata.
Sono assolutamente certa che tu abbia la barba pulita e senza piattole, ma...


paura.
Come la pallina infestata li sopra


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> [...]
> Tanta paura. Come gli uomini con la barba.
> uguale.


Quindi escludiamo anche babbo natale, ottimo...


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E' orribile, vero. Ma quello (notare il genere della parola) è sicuramente il naso. Non la bocca aperta soffocottara di una pallina indemoniata. Tebe, ammetti, sù, che c'hai messo nella sigaretta elettronica? :canna:



si è il naso, ma prova a fissarlo. Una manciata di secondi e il naso scompare per lasciare aperta una bocca enorme senza zampine.

Nella e cig ormai metto di tutto


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2012)

oceansize ha detto:


> Tebe sei una cagacazzi, è ufficiale :canna:
> 
> cmq quel coso lassù sembra il mio salvadanaio, troppo bello



....hai il salvadanaio infestato?


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Quindi escludiamo anche babbo natale, ottimo...




super paura.
ma sai quante piattole li in mezzo.



Avrò gli incubi stanotte.
sarò rincorsa da barbe piattolose,  scapperò e mi rifugerò in una casa dove ci sarà la pallina infestata qui sopra che mi costringerà a mangiare le melanzane gratinate e poi parlare di politica con lothar


:unhappy:


admin ti prego cambia la pallina infestata.
Mi sento mancare.


CHAN.......








TUMP!


----------



## iosonoio (19 Dicembre 2012)

Mi sono sforzato di vederci qualcos'altro, ma niente...vedo solo un naso da porcellino. E a fianco del naso si vedono pure le rughette tipiche dei suini! E' carino, dai...


----------



## Simy (19 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Mi sono sforzato di vederci qualcos'altro, ma niente...vedo solo un naso da porcellino. E a fianco del naso si vedono pure le rughette tipiche dei suini! E' carino, dai...



Concordo...da qualunque angolazione lo si guardi è un maialino.... :blank:


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Concordo...da qualunque angolazione lo si guardi è un maialino.... :blank:



sottovaluti il potere delle      :canna:


"pallina indemoniata soffocottara"... deve essere roba buona :risata: :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Simy (19 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sottovaluti il potere delle :canna:
> 
> 
> "pallina indemoniata soffocottara"... *deve essere roba buona :risata: :risata::risata::risata:*



dici?? :racchia:


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dici?? :racchia:



ok, *potente* e la accendo


----------



## Simy (19 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, *potente* e la accendo


ecco...meglio...


----------



## gas (19 Dicembre 2012)

forse un alieno che ha inghiottito 3 etti di peperoncino piccante? 


in effetti è bruttissimo


----------



## Simy (19 Dicembre 2012)

Ma che vi ha fatto sto maialino?


----------



## Eretteo (19 Dicembre 2012)

Ho sempre pensato che piu' certe persone parlano di certe cose e le vedono ovunque,meno le praticano.


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ho sempre pensato che piu' certe persone parlano di certe cose e le vedono ovunque,meno le praticano.



infatti non trombo.
Eddai, lo sanno anche i sassi!


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eddai, lo sanno anche i *sassi*!


sempre 'sti sassi che sanno tutto...pensa a Matera...

:risata: :risata: :risata:

e meglio che torni a studiare, và...


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Dicembre 2012)

Mah, a me il maialino natalizio mica dispiace.


----------



## Eretteo (19 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti non trombo.
> Eddai, lo sanno anche i sassi!


Me l'ero persa questa.
Va be',dai,non e' un problema di difficile soluzione.


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2012)

gas ha detto:


> forse un alieno che ha inghiottito 3 etti di peperoncino piccante?
> 
> 
> in effetti è bruttissimo



Ti ringrazio Gas.
Io non capisco che cosa ci sia di vagamente carino o natalizio nella pallina infestata soffocottara.


Uccidetela.
O esorcizzatela. 

E' posseduta, come fate a non accorgervene?


Oddio...Oddio...sono l'unica salva su tradinet. Sono l'unica che non è sotto l'infkluenza del maligno tondo e rosso.

Solo io posso salvarvi.

Oddio.
Che faccio?


SONO SOLAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


Non mi avrai mai pallina maledetta.
E voi state tranquilli.
Vi salvo io!

























Eccomi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Dicembre 2012)

*Tebe fata verde*

la foto è geniale, ma ha il sigaro!!!! E nooooooooo!

Usa la magia e falle apparire in mano la nostra e-sig...


----------



## Simy (19 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio Gas.
> Io non capisco che cosa ci sia di vagamente carino o natalizio nella pallina infestata soffocottara.
> 
> 
> ...


mi hai fatto venire in mente un libro che ho letto "l'ospite"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2012)

inquietante è la tua foto con quelle tette, non la pallina

ma sarai diversamente stordita?


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Mi sono sforzato di vederci qualcos'altro, ma niente...vedo solo un naso da porcellino. E a fianco del naso si vedono pure le rughette tipiche dei suini! E' carino, dai...



NOOOOOOO, PALLINA SOFFOCOTTARA  ESCI DAL CORPO DI IOSONOIO!
LIBERALO!
LASCIALO PALLINA IMMONDA.

iosonoio, parlami, guardami!
Resisti al potere della pallina infestata!
Ti lancio le mie _benedette special_!


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Me l'ero persa questa.
> Va be',dai,non e' un problema di difficile soluzione.



soluzione difficilissima, fidati.
Non se ne esce.

:incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> inquietante è la tua foto con quelle tette, non la pallina
> 
> ma sarai diversamente stordita?



anche il capello biondo e liscio...:unhappy:

ma non ho trovato nulla senza tette:unhappy:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> NOOOOOOO, PALLINA SOFFOCOTTARA ESCI DAL CORPO DI IOSONOIO!
> LIBERALO!
> LASCIALO PALLINA IMMONDA.
> 
> ...




Ma daiiii..povero maialino non ha fatto niente di male..lascialo stare Tebastra...e'simpatico no??


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma daiiii..povero maialino non ha fatto niente di male..lascialo stare Tebastra...e'simpatico no??


io lo trovo abbastanza orrendo, non mi provoca allucinazioni ma...  propongo di sostituirlo con questa:


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2012)

*Io propongo questo*









o questo


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> o questo


La seconda è assolutamente in tema. Approvo.


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Dicembre 2012)

Eh ma Tebe, i soffocotti a Babbo Natale no, stai prendendo a pugni sui denti l'atmosfera natalizia. 







Sei peggio del Grinch.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Eh ma Tebe, i soffocotti a Babbo Natale no, stai prendendo a pugni sui denti l'atmosfera natalizia.
> 
> 
> 
> Sei peggio del Grinch.



eh, ma tanto dai soffocotti eravamo partiti con Tebe e ai soffocotti con Tebe siamo finiti 

è un periodo così, un po' monotematico :girlhaha:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Dicembre 2012)

Io non rieco a vedere niente altro che un mailalino...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io non rieco a vedere niente altro che un mailalino...


... prendi un altro biscottino...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## lunaiena (19 Dicembre 2012)

[video=youtube_share;MjXTfXJiGVc]http://youtu.be/MjXTfXJiGVc[/video]


----------



## Eretteo (19 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> soluzione difficilissima, fidati.
> A me parrebbe tutto sommato non eccessivamente complicato.
> Non se ne esce.


L'uscita e' la fine dell'atto,prima dovrebbe entrare....


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> L'uscita e' la fine dell'atto,*prima dovrebbe entrare*....


Già.
Quindi devo cambiare prospettiva.


Comunque io non odio certo il natale!
E ho tantissimo spirito natalizio.
Ora vi faccio vedere io.


Trogloditi
:blank:


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2012)




----------



## Eretteo (19 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Già.
> Quindi devo cambiare prospettiva.
> 
> Decisamente si.
> ...


Troglodita sarebbe forse esagerato,magari anni '80,ecco.


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non voglio fare la rompiscatole che tra l'altro non festeggio manco il natale. Ma. Porca miseria Admin.
> Ma l'hai vista la pallina di natale rossa qui sopra con il cappello da babbo natale?
> Ma chi l'ha messa?
> Perchè ha la bocca aperta? E in _quel_ modo?
> ...


parvemi essere un porcellino rosso tipo salvadanaio e la bocca manco è disegnata.....


----------



## perplesso (19 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho avuto il dubbio certo, e ogni volta mi spavento.
> Non puoi dire che non sia orribile. Maialino o no.
> 
> Ripeto.
> ...


va bene se ti inquieta così tanto allora chiedo pure io ad Admin di sostituirla,però fidati non è una pallina soffoccottara


----------



## Daniele (21 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non voglio fare la rompiscatole che tra l'altro non festeggio manco il natale. Ma. Porca miseria Admin.
> Ma l'hai vista la pallina di natale rossa qui sopra con il cappello da babbo natale?
> Ma chi l'ha messa?
> Perchè ha la bocca aperta? E in _quel_ modo?
> ...


Ma cosa hai contro i soffocotti???


----------



## Tebe (21 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma cosa hai contro i soffocotti???



ma assolutamente nulla! Ben vengano anzi!
Ma quello sembra il soffocotto del diavolo, non ti pare?
Sembra che te lo voglia risucchiare, triturare e poi risputare tutto sanguinolento.


Un pò come li faccio io ecco.


----------



## Daniele (21 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma assolutamente nulla! Ben vengano anzi!
> Ma quello sembra il soffocotto del diavolo, non ti pare?
> Sembra che te lo voglia risucchiare, triturare e poi risputare tutto sanguinolento.
> 
> ...


Non so come li fai tu!! Ma Mattia poi dopo va in ospedale???? Che dice? Che ha avuto un incontro galante con uno squalo???


----------



## Tebe (21 Dicembre 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non so come li fai tu!! *Ma Mattia poi dopo va in ospedale?*??? Che dice? Che ha avuto un incontro galante con uno squalo???


Io li faccio proprio a squalo!

E Mattia no. Non va in ospedale dopo, declina sempre l'offerta.

Io vado li tutta pucci pucci e lui si arrampica sui muri come un ragno urlando

STAI LONTANA DA ME CON QUELLA BOCCA!


Sono una soffocottare incompresa e solo perchè a volte, ma solo a volte, faccio le righe ed esce un pò di sangue, ma mica sempre però!

Cioè, non la vedo una cosa grave, ecco.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non voglio fare la rompiscatole che tra l'altro non festeggio manco il natale. Ma. Porca miseria Admin.
> Ma l'hai vista la pallina di natale rossa qui sopra con il cappello da babbo natale?
> Ma chi l'ha messa?
> Perchè ha la bocca aperta? E in _quel_ modo?
> ...


:rotfl:

l'ho visto ora ... nel modo in cui la vedi te. verissimo. l'anno prossimo (forse) ci metterò anche i due fori del naso del "maglialino"


----------



## Tebe (25 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> l'ho visto ora ... nel modo in cui la vedi te. verissimo. l'anno prossimo (forse) ci metterò anche i due fori del naso del "maglialino"



ma nooooooooo!!!
Senti, perchè il prossimo anno non facciamo un concorso tra i registrati dal titolo (tipo)
Inventa il nuovo logo natalizio per tradinet! No maiali soffocottari e palline indiavolate!


Eddai eddai eddai...

Ne verrà una roba BELLIFFFFFIIIIMA (cit)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io non voglio fare la rompiscatole che tra l'altro non festeggio manco il natale. Ma. Porca miseria Admin.
> Ma l'hai vista la pallina di natale rossa qui sopra con il cappello da babbo natale?
> Ma chi l'ha messa?
> Perchè ha la bocca aperta? E in _quel_ modo?
> ...



meno male che hai detto che non festeggi il natale..... minimo stai nuotanto nell'alcool... :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (27 Dicembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> meno male che hai detto che non festeggi il natale..... minimo stai nuotanto nell'alcool... :rotfl::rotfl:


Non ho nemmeno quella scusante.
Sono totalmente astemia.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho nemmeno quella scusante.
> Sono totalmente astemia.


 

allora basta droghe...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho nemmeno quella scusante.
> Sono totalmente astemia.


eh no, (im)bevi chanel n.1


----------



## Tebe (28 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> eh no, (im)bevi chanel* n.1*



No no!

Mi è arrivato per natale!

o Chanel 5 o niente!

Non esiste altro profumo all'infuori di lui!:incazzato:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no!
> 
> Mi è arrivato per natale!
> 
> ...


controlla la carta ... è più pesa ora


----------



## Tebe (28 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> controlla la carta ... è più pesa ora


:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Tebe (28 Dicembre 2012)

:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Tebe (28 Dicembre 2012)

:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## babsi (28 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> l'ho visto ora ... nel modo in cui la vedi te. verissimo. l'anno prossimo (forse) ci metterò anche i due fori del naso del "maglialino"


mi rendo conto solo ora che era un maialino, se non me lo dicevate voi i continuavo a vederci una pallina horrorifica sul genere splatter che digrignava le fauci in modo non molto rassicurante..esattamente come ce l'ha vista Tebe...vabè io "soffocottara" no
però cmq niente maiale


----------



## Tebe (28 Dicembre 2012)

:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Dicembre 2012)

Grazie Tebe, dopo questa full immersion di Chanel n. 5 so finalmente cosa comprare alla mia nuova fiamma se mai l'avessi nell'improbabile futuro.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Dicembre 2012)

babsi ha detto:


> mi rendo conto solo ora che era un maialino, se non me lo dicevate voi i continuavo a vederci una pallina horrorifica sul genere splatter che digrignava le fauci in modo non molto rassicurante..esattamente come ce l'ha vista Tebe...vabè io "soffocottara" no
> però cmq niente maiale


Fra un po' verrà sostituito con la Bef(f)ana.


----------



## Tebe (29 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Fra un po' verrà sostituito con la Bef(f)ana.




*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Dicembre 2012)

sicuro :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Dicembre 2012)

Se preferite potremmo mettere una mia foto vestito da vecchietta. 
Sono befano per diritto di nascita


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Dicembre 2012)

Ma voglio con me Tebe che prende il posto della palla soffocottara..........:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Dicembre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Se preferite potremmo mettere una mia foto vestito da vecchietta.
> Sono befano per diritto di nascita


perfetto. me la mandi?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> perfetto. me la mandi?


Prima la garanzia che ci sia Tebina soffocottara...........


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Gennaio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Se preferite potremmo mettere una mia foto vestito da vecchietta.
> Sono befano per diritto di nascita


ma allora... auguri, caro Monsieur. Mi devi ancora un aperitivo, se devo svalicare per berlo... farò anche questa


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma allora... auguri, caro Monsieur. Mi devi ancora un aperitivo, se devo svalicare per berlo... farò anche questa


Grazie. Non ricordo dell'aperitivo, ma dimmi quando arrivi e ti accoglierò degnamente! :smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Gennaio 2013)

Auguri!!!!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Auguri!!!!!



Grazie bellezza! :smile:


----------



## Simy (6 Gennaio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Grazie bellezza! :smile:


Buon compleanno!:smile:


----------



## Flavia (6 Gennaio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Grazie bellezza! :smile:


auguri di felice compleanno


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Gennaio 2013)

Grazie a tutte, ragazze stupende! :smile:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (6 Gennaio 2013)

25 e non sentirli!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Gennaio 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Grazie. Non ricordo dell'aperitivo, ma dimmi quando arrivi e ti accoglierò degnamente! :smile:


Ma come? quello del lavoro nuovo...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (7 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no!
> 
> Mi è arrivato per natale!
> 
> ...


io impazzisco per il n° 19. 

Gli altri non sono nulla. :mrgreen:


----------

